# Which Is Ur Favourite Phone?



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2006)

post in here ,ur favourite phone...or the next phone u r about to change...


MY FAV PHONE :SONY ERICSSON K700
MY PHONE NOW  :SONY ERICSSON K750
MY NEXT PHONW WOULD BE :SONY ERICSSON K800 

To know more about K800 visit....

*www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=gb...oader&php=php1_10407&zone=pp&lm=pp1&pid=10407

Be Stunned....


WHT IS UR FAV PHONE....????


<<<<<<<<tell us wht ur fav phone is and will be>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## montsa007 (May 22, 2006)

nokia and moto 4 sure juz bcoz of sleek style man


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 22, 2006)

I voted for Nokia & SE, coz I like both of them...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 22, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I voted for Nokia & SE, coz I like both of them...


same here coz I have both nokia 1108 and SEk300i


----------



## sidewinder (May 22, 2006)

my fav phone :nokia 6610
My current phone :n70 and n 3230
My next phone. At least for 2 years i wont buy any phone but surely my next one would be a 3g one


----------



## khin007 (May 22, 2006)

nokia 6630 and 6680   .. I love nokia


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2006)

is there this much guys using cell phones????


----------



## PinKLip (May 23, 2006)

I have Three fav
First one is SE,
Second one is SE,
And third one is SE


----------



## sting (May 23, 2006)

PinKLip said:
			
		

> I have Three fav
> First one is SE,
> Second one is SE,
> And third one is SE



same here 

just see my K750i photo blog *flickr.com/photos/sarath/


----------



## reddragon (May 23, 2006)

in land phones : Orpat  ( clear sound...less price )
in mobile phones : nokia   ( u know why  )


----------



## E.T. (May 23, 2006)

LG rocks. So does Nokia and O2.


----------



## gdatuk (May 23, 2006)

Nokia is the only phone that can be called as mobile..


----------



## gxsaurav (May 23, 2006)

I have been using a K700i from 1.5 years, getting a K750i soon. a big SE fan here


----------



## kumarmohit (May 24, 2006)

Current Fone - Nokia 6630
Next Upgrade - Nokia N93 
So Nokia but only an S60 Device - Nothing else


----------



## mAYHEM (May 24, 2006)

Fav Phone-n6610(Black & Silver)
Current Phone- n3230
Nxt Phone- n80


----------



## prankie (May 24, 2006)

Past phones: SE t610---> Samsung X600 ---->Nokia6600
Currently using: Nokia3250, SE W800i
Probably my next phone: Nokia N93, or SE P990i or anything bettr than these two..

I love Nokia (Diehard fan) also SE Pseries...


----------



## reddick (May 24, 2006)

*Nokia Rulez!!!*

Nokia for me...I also try Samsung n SE phones but Nokia rulez in terms of everything i.e Design,Technology,Support,Re-Sale, etc.
Mostly i prefer S60 version only!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 25, 2006)

have any one tried sagem.....how is that phone???


----------



## Najesh (May 26, 2006)

Nokia 6630 is really goodddddddddddddddddddddd.


----------



## alienspiesu (May 26, 2006)

N-91 .. tis the best ever...
Chek the specs ovre the website n + it givs a BOSE headfone n 4gb of memory.. whr wud u get tat for 33k..


----------



## suave_guy (May 26, 2006)

Past Phones: Nokia 8210, Nokia 8250, Nokia 2300, Nokia 6610i
Current phone: SE k700i
Next Phone: SE P990i or SE K790i/800i or SE W850i or Nokia N80
Best Phone Company: Sony Ericsson


----------



## maharajadhiraj (May 26, 2006)

Cell I own presently: Nokia 6630(& some non-color LG mobile. I use it only for msging)

Cell I had: Nikia 3100

Cell I wanna own: SE w950i

Next cell i WOULD buy: Not decided. I think i'll buy a cell after 2-3 yrs. till then loads of new stuff will come out.


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

Have used in the past: Nokia 3310, BenQ S660C and Nokia 6610.
Currently using Sony Ericsson W550i.
Next phone will be either W950i or P990i (I hope and dream).
And the best company is, of course, Sony Ericsson.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 26, 2006)

Nokia 6681 =)

<Auto added text>


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 30, 2006)

any phone has pentium processor....in nokia or in SE???


----------



## khansdream (May 30, 2006)

Samsung S4................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 30, 2006)

phones used in the past: samsung n500, nokia 2100, se t610 + j200i, k700i
phone currently using: a temporary panasonic a200
phone buying in a couple of days: guess its k750i. w800i is outta production! 
best company for me: NO comments!


----------



## maharajadhiraj (May 30, 2006)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> best company for me: NO comments!



Hey dude, u r a big fan of SE. Thats wat I hv observed frm ur past posts.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 30, 2006)

maharajadhiraj said:
			
		

> Hey dude, u r a big fan of SE. Thats wat I hv observed frm ur past posts.


u said it!   i haf nothing to say about the company! long live others!


----------



## moshel (Jun 2, 2006)

Past phones 
LG RD 2030 (reliance)
N-gage QD

current phones
SE K300i
SE W550i

_Sony Ericsson rules!!!!_


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 2, 2006)

Past - Triumph, SE T105
Current - SE K300i
Future - SE W810i, SE K800i, N80 (or whichever wud be latest best)
Voted for Sony Ericsson Ofcourse...

cheers


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 18, 2006)

well any one like cdma phones????


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 18, 2006)

Nokia


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 19, 2006)

Sony Ericsson


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 19, 2006)

The only thing i like in cell phones is sex appeal/style statement,so i look only Motorola phones(even though they dont have better performance than other phones.)
Some guys have even W550i n Nokia 6670 n all those phones BUT THEY STILL DROOL OVER MY MOTOROLA L7.
Thats the power of motorola phones.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 19, 2006)

could anyone tell me how moto is..coz i haven used it...just for few mins..thats all.....as far as i know it seems some wht complicated and some times frustrtating...is that true???


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 19, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> The only thing i like in cell phones is sex appeal/style statement,so i look only Motorola phones(even though they dont have better performance than other phones.)
> Some guys have even W550i n Nokia 6670 n all those phones BUT THEY STILL DROOL OVER MY MOTOROLA L7.
> Thats the power of motorola phones.



Hay Dude!!! @RAHUL

Dont u think u are talking too much!!! Man u are comparing Smart fone and Walkman Series with a fone which is a basic one. Though it made of a steel....but looks like a BISCUIT for me. Look at the CAM, screen...sucks..

L6 and L7 are for Girls, a handy and basic features. 

Enjoy ur girly thing dude


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, it absolutely is. Motorola's interface sucks. I bought a Motorola L6 for my uncle and it had a crappy interface. And L7 shares the same interface. The phone also lacks in the features department. The screen is low resolution and small. DO NOT buy it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 19, 2006)

how about the razer???? does anyone know about that famous THING???

and also i have seen for a simple file to be tranferrred over to moto thru bluetooth...it takes ages...is thatright.,..,,.,????


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 19, 2006)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> how about the razer???? does anyone know about that famous THING???
> 
> and also i have seen for a simple file to be tranferrred over to moto thru bluetooth...it takes ages...is thatright.,..,,.,????



You heard the right thing dude, MOTO sucks,

one of my friend bought MOTOSLVR L6 for his father. used that for a day and found out that while using Bluetooth, it takes a hell lot of time and many are failed. even the suppiorting java (.jar) were not transfered...

and another thing, the screen looks big but the actual screen is small.

about MOTO RAZOR, when it was launched some 2 years back, was a dream of many and my girlfriend. but when we really went to buy that ---> was like a creepy and heavy metal biscuit. Sucks, was not that good as we thought and the vendor himself suggested not to go for it as it has the proble in BLUETHOOTH.

Well till now NOKIA rocks man. M using 6680 and my girl has 6600 so we are quite satisfied with it.
chow


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 1, 2006)

these problems what u r talking about motorola only happens to u guys.
I have no problem with my L7.
And,joshi ban,why r u getting all hot buddy.I know u hate motorola.But,u gotta understand buddy,its one the sexiest phones around and a winner in the latest cell phones shootout of DIGIT.
So u say its 4 girls.HAHAHA.Ask this to DIGIT test-centre guys,and they will tell u what i mean to say when u say such lame thing.
AND DUDE,i also had W550i,so shut up there.
Compare it to walkman n smartphone,u will see that L7 wins in price/performance-features side.
and always remember to think twice before posting.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jul 1, 2006)

Nokia 6681


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Jul 1, 2006)

well i'd vote for 6630,k750i,W550i,O2 Atom and W950i


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 1, 2006)

i have the nokia 6270 ...i love it..though sometimes i feel like i have a hammer in my hand ..i also have my old nokia 2255 cdma..

mt future phone would be the nokia N91 OR N92...SUMTHIN..


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jul 2, 2006)

My +fav >> Sony Ericsson


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 2, 2006)

my fav.---------
Nokia N91 till now


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 2, 2006)

02 xda 2, atom


----------



## Official Techie (Jul 2, 2006)

the complete n series k790i k 800i w 850i though its colour is not so good


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 2, 2006)

my phone is not in d list ........
T-mobile MDA 

neways...i love my previous ph..nokia 6630...


----------



## casanova (Jul 2, 2006)

My cell : se k300i

Features: Sony Ericsoon
Usability: Nokia
Looks: Motorolla >sony ericsson>nokia
hence Sony ericsson for me coz Its a sony.


----------



## freakanomics (Jul 2, 2006)

Nokia n70 and se w series rulezz!!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 2, 2006)

n70 to date


----------



## supernova (Jul 4, 2006)

My past phones:: Moto t190, Nokia 1100
My Current Phone:: LG g1800 (decent)
My future Phone:: maybe 6-8 months later... SE  

My Fav Brand... SE!!
I may never buy... Nokia


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 9, 2006)

supernova said:
			
		

> My past phones:: Moto t190, Nokia 1100
> My Current Phone:: LG g1800 (decent)
> My future Phone:: maybe 6-8 months later... SE
> 
> ...


 well said my friend...never go for nokia..coz u can get a better phone for the same price from other manufacturers


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 10, 2006)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> well said my friend...never go for nokia..coz u can get a better phone for the same price from other manufacturers



*Sony Ericsson  	   	      33 	50.00%
Nokia 		                 37 	   56.06%*


----------



## nevillle23 (Jul 11, 2006)

sony ericson rocks!


----------



## Sinnet (Jul 15, 2006)

fav phone brands - nokia and o2

current phone - n9500
futrue upgrade - next communicator to rool out 

(9300 aint that good, lacks cam + wifi)

adios sIn


----------



## rjvcoder (Jul 15, 2006)

its always nokia6600, nokia 3260


----------



## Prince Stephen Ranji (Jul 15, 2006)

Nokia 6630 is the best phone for its price.


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jul 15, 2006)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> well said my friend...never go for nokia..coz u can get a better phone for the same price from other manufacturers



yeah & after purchasing the other models u curse urself for buying such a crap & eventually selling the same peice wont even fetch you half the price.


----------



## knight17 (Jul 16, 2006)

My fav mob phone is NOKIA 3230


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 17, 2006)

Mobile=Nokia......r there any other mobile companies????

Nokia Models Used:3210(my 1st nokia...a major upgrade from my alcatel)-3330(this model was the craze at that time with WAP tho wasnt sure at that time wat it was)-5210(thought it will resist all the rain wash)-8210(still love this model....still miss it soooo much....it was such a cutie )-7210(my 1st color screen)-8310(another cutie with a then phenomenal 5oo contacts memory book,fast processing and suprb reception)-7250(i was the king with this camera phone) & 2650(loved its folding design)

Now:7610(my baby,tweaked to the extremes...) + 6680(really fast with great office applications n superb camera.....) + 3230(great camera n display)

Future:Not sure about model....but 100% sure about the brand.....NOKIA!!!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 29, 2006)

guys have anyone seen k790????sony ericsson


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 30, 2006)

havent seen K790..........i dont where has it gone........maybe to to the local coffee shop.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2006)

my fav is n70 and 6630 and NGAGE QD


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 9, 2007)

se 750i


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jan 11, 2007)

of course nokia is the best. I like N93


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2007)

landline  TURRRR...TURRRRRR


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2007)

*Apple iPhone

*images.apple.com/iphone/images/techhero_sensors20070109.jpg​*


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 11, 2007)

It used to be Nokia for a long time, for good reasons too. (Easiest Phone in yesterdays to use, best user interface and features)

Now it is SE, for better reasons.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 12, 2007)

My fav phone is my O2 Atom...


----------

